# Starting a salt water tank



## AquariumFiend (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello, new to the saltwater environment but have been around freshwater...
I took a look at the sticky for supplies needed to start a saltwater setup. Just wondering what the pros advice would be on what size to start with? I wanted to start with possibly around a 36 gallon. Another question is when do I take installing a sump into consideration? Is that something that a 36 gallon would need or do the bigger tanks require it? I'm looking to have to do the least amount of water changes as possible due to living in an apartment and not having to deal with the transfer of water. Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

36g tank is an ok starter. Being as your in an apartment, I'd say its a very good starter. Being as I'd normally say 75 or 90g, as they have the same foot print, the 90 is just a bit taller and you can have more fish, more as in have a Tang.
As far as utilizing a Sump, thats entirely up to you. Its not a need but rather a bonus for the tank itself. If done correctly it will sustain quite a bit of life by itself, and help maintain water quality. Now, this of course would also depend on how you set up your DT and weather or not you've got a ton of fish in there. If your not wanting to do water changes then I'd definately get one up when you set up the system. And or set up an ATS (Algae Turf Scrubber) with it, as this will help out 2 fold. Also, a large enough skimmer also helps in the clean water area.
Then again there is the tried and true carbon dosing, aka Vodka Dosing, which I do. I run both the sump with macro algae and Vodka Dose. I do water changes every 6 months on my system. Checking and dosing whats needed to the system weekly.


----------



## AquariumFiend (Jan 13, 2011)

When would the sump need to be installed? Is that something you hook up while it cycles the first 6 or so weeks? I would like to have live rock but not necessarily looking to have a reef on my first salt water tank. Would a 10 gallon sump be ideal for a 36 gallon tank? Does anyone have plans for a DIY sump? 

Appreciate the help


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If your going with a Sump, yes, set it up along with your DT at the same time. The Macro Algae will help with the cycle, and knock it down in time quite a bit.
10g sump would be ok, 20 would be better.
Melevsreef.com - DIY Glass Sump & Refugium
Reef Workshop - DIY Sump Design #1


----------



## AquariumFiend (Jan 13, 2011)

How do I go about using an RO/DI system? Is it separate from the tank? I've read about people storing water in buckets over night when they add the salt. Does the system just hook up to a hose and filter thru then come out another end into wherever u have it? Sorry bout the stupid questions. Just wanna do it right the first time


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

RO/DI can be hooked to your kitchen sink(even temporary).It is not connected to aquarium.Some kind of "storage vessel" is needed.It could be a 5 gallon bucket or a 32 gl garbage can.
RO System Basics - EP 1: RO System Basics and Your Reef Tank - Bulk Reef Supply


----------

